# Need for Speed Pro Street in 1680x1050



## GPHENOM (22. September 2009)

Ich hab jetzt wieder nfs pro street installiert und hab gemerkt das man höchstens 1600x1200 einstellen kann, wie stell ich es auf 1680x1050?

mfg AMDPHENOMX3


----------



## boss3D (22. September 2009)

Man kann definitiv auch 1680 x 1050 einstellen. Ich habe das Game damals ja auch immer in dieser Auflösung gezockt. 

Schau mal, ob man irgendwo im Menü zwischen 16:9 / 16:10 / 4:3 umschalten kann ...

MfG, boss3D


----------



## GPHENOM (22. September 2009)

Ich bin es gewöhnt die auflösung ganz hoch zuschrauben, meine auflösung war einen weiter runter^^


----------



## midnight (22. September 2009)

Wobei sich die Auflösung auch selten beschissen wählen lässt find ich. Aber auch ich konnte 1680x1050 einstellen. Aber mehr als 1280x800 ist auf dem Laptop nicht drin 

so far


----------

